# berlin eyes spawn



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll share info. stopped by ac's bait picked up some vibe's. Went friday night and seen a few caught. Firetiger produced. Females were splashing the rocks here and there. The begining is here, wont last long. beautiful night half moon shining on the water and was surprised how warm it actually was. Be leary of surroundings and keep an eye out for wierdos some one got tires slashed. Jealous woman, fisherman, who knows.
could'nt believe how few people were there.
As the night went on you could see the water freezing and skimming over, to fish the spot you had to plink the vibe through the skim. pretty crazy.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Sounds like You nearly,,owned the lake dcross!! That's not too often that No one else is trying to fish your water,,out there,,this time of year .... Thanks for the update.. Hope to get the boat wet today?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

sonar said:


> Sounds like You nearly,,owned the lake dcross!! That's not too often that No one else is trying to fish your water,,out there,,this time of year .... Thanks for the update.. Hope to get the boat wet today?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


Well, how did you do?


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

CJS,,I got on Milton,,Had A GREAT 1st-day,,on the water!! Did NOT get 1 bite,,But it was so good to be on the open water.. I marked fish but wasn't able to turn them on,,My Bud I met up with there,, did get 1 shorty at a bit past sundown.. H2O temp 34-35 degs.,,Level - 2.5 below summer pool,,Clarity- 50%/2'-2.50' sight.. On the entire lake,,were only 3 boats,,Mine My Bud,,& 1 other Man,,we talked to him & He went zip also.. There was a stiff breeze out of the North & it switched back & forth,,from East to West all afternoon to evening.. Glad I was able to get out!! I want to go again tomorrow..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Struggled sat. night for two. Gut hooked 4 females. Buddy was on fire under a tree in between some bushes. He landed 4. What a difference from fri. night. Winds were changing direction. Cold weather coming wondering how it'll affect the next few nights.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think once they commit, they're there for the duration. They don't/can't go back and forth in the rivers, guessing same wherever they spawn.


----------



## rayz of light (Mar 24, 2013)

are we talking off of 224 here??


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes 224, they were there sat. night just weren't cooperating with my vibe. You are correct cj once they are there they're there till it's over. I do know that below in the river though those fish will move up and down the river with the height of the river and cfm flow. I'm probably done with the 224 bite now waiting for mother nature to get the local lakes perch bite going.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

dcross, when you say gut hooked 4 do you mean they were snagged or swallowed the hook ?


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Females hooked in the belly when jiggin vibe on up swing. All females were to be reeleased. The males are normally the ones feeding or biting out of Aggression.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Buddy was there last night. Winds and weather changed and so did the bite. No fish brought home and only a couple rollers. Ranger was out checking lisence and fish. No nonsense you get caught you get a gift certificate compliments of dnr.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

was out a week ago or so before this cold weather came back. Only seen two rolling and nothing would bite. Small floating rapalas and 1/8 ounce gig and twisters....the water temp sill hasn't even pushed over 40 degrees...They won't really begin until it's 43-45 steady...


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Went out last night from dark until 10pm. Threw Jerkbaits, vibes, and jigs with live bait. No fish caught from anyone we saw or heard from, same story for us. There were about 10-12 cars. This is the second trip being skunked. Next time, im takin the boat!


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Was there last night also, CRAP. No rollers nothin seen. Last weekend was excellent. Fish everywhere. It usually only lasts about a week. I really think that from past experience that it is over. Could be wrong though. May be a few stragglers come through. Lots of people, I'm thinkin amost missed it this year.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Got 2 last night and 2 Monday on stickbaits,Mosquito damn has been dead also causeway a little better at times and LaDue nothing.Saw plenty of rollers at Berlin last night but the ones that bite are very light and caught on nose,infect loose alot more than caught.I'd say it's progressing slowly and will heat up soon and be quick,because were still seeing lots of big females and the ones caught were quality males not shorts yet.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

JohnStout said:


> Got 2 last night and 2 Monday on stickbaits,Mosquito damn has been dead also causeway a little better at times and LaDue nothing.Saw plenty of rollers at Berlin last night but the ones that bite are very light and caught on nose,infect loose alot more than caught.I'd say it's progressing slowly and will heat up soon and be quick,because were still seeing lots of big females and the ones caught were quality males not shorts yet.


Good to hear from you bud! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I saw 20 cars parked on 224 yesterday. Someone please post some photos of fish caught down there. I'm convinced that it is a complete waste of time fishing 224 during the spawn.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Glad to hear somethin goin on. How late did the bite kick in? We left at 10 cause on the south side there was no action. Wondering if the bite is progressing to later times? Was told some people were goin late night, like 2 am and getting a few. Sorry didn't take pics from last weekend there. It is worth it once the curve is learned.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

It's been after ten that we got the most activity,tonight we arrived at 8:45 and the fish were on the north side rolling,I went to the south side and my buddy stayed on the north.I watched a couple guys pick a few up on vibes,2 were foul hooked and all the fish wern't that big, I was having no luck so I headed back over north,my friend had got 1 and foul hooked a female,the fish were still active but not biting,then it went dead,hardly any sign of fish,about 10:30 saw a few start coming in again but no takers,we left around 11:30 and lake was flat and calm.Of all the fish I saw caught or heard got caught,they were smaller males.When we left there were maybe 4 or 5 cars.Puzzled


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

I fished 224 from 10pm until 130Am caught 6 total. 3 were short and 3 were between 16-17in all males milking like crazy. All were caught on shallow shad raps hot steel color. The keepers came from 11pm until 1am. All were caught on the south side. Seen a bunch rolling. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Side note guy in a boat told me the guy slashing tires drives a "silver and white" 4 door car. Said his 1st name is "Dallas" . I don't know if this is true just what I was told????


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Question::: the fish I kept had the top section of their tails cut at an angle. Anyone know why haven't noticed this before??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Noticed the tails cut too.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I heard that is done when they check population of fish so they don't count same fish twice


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes the males are clipped so that a population estimate can be done. Only mature male fish are clipped and counted. Females are not counted either in the population estimate. The top part will regenerate.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

dcross765 said:


> Was there last night also, CRAP. No rollers nothin seen. Last weekend was excellent. Fish everywhere. It usually only lasts about a week. I really think that from past experience that it is over. Could be wrong though. May be a few stragglers come through. Lots of people, I'm thinkin amost missed it this year.


missed it? lol! The water just broke 40 degrees..


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Glad we are having real spring conditions this year and a full spawning period. Last year really got messed up due to high temps. I know that everyone is ancy but give it another few weeks. The eyes should be moving shallow by then and with any luck will be on fire come May. Thanks for the spawn report everyone!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Where do u park to fish 224 thinking of trying it tonight after I get off work?Still have crappie minnows left from yesterday do u catch them there as well?

Thanks,
Justin


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Erieangler51 said:


> Where do u park to fish 224 thinking of trying it tonight after I get off work?Still have crappie minnows left from yesterday do u catch them there as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin
> ...


224
The north half of the entire causeway is basically a parking lot


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Fished 224 SE side from 9:30pm -12:45am. We got 3 keepers between the two of us on stick baits. Fish started rolling like crazy at midnight, we caught 3 in 5 minutes while they were rolling. Then it turned off. They a definatelly not done spawning at Berlin. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

